# Square bath bomb mold?



## hmlove1218 (Jul 9, 2015)

Anyone here make square bath bombs?  If so, would you mind sharing what mold you use?  I'm looking to make more of a cube shape.  I found this mold from BB, but I would prefer a plastic mold to a silicone mold.


----------



## Dorymae (Jul 9, 2015)

hmlove1218 said:


> Anyone here make square bath bombs?  If so, would you mind sharing what mold you use?  I'm looking to make more of a cube shape.  I found this mold from BB, but I would prefer a plastic mold to a silicone mold.



There are old ice cube molds that look like that made of plastic. I would check the second hand stores.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks Dorymae!  I'm probably being entirely too picky, but all the ones I'm finding have rounded sides like this and I'm looking for a perfect cube.


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Jul 9, 2015)

Wayfair has this one.  If the picture is accurate, it may be close to what you're looking for.  
http://www.wayfair.com/KitchInnovations-15-Cube-Ice-Cube-Tray-Icecube-Tray-KTIN1004.html 
I just don't know if it will keep it's shape when you press the mixture in or if it has too much give.  

Edit: words.


----------



## lsg (Jul 9, 2015)

You can buy cube-shaped silicone molds at Amazon.com


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks guys!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 10, 2015)

I found this one (it says "ball" for the brand on mine but they are the same) at the thrift store and it makes great 1.75 oz cube soaps. They are a little tapered which makes them very pretty.


----------



## TexasRiviera (Aug 24, 2015)

I know I'm a month behind, but I just found this thread! 

This may sound silly, but check out the baby food section. I have several cube molds from when my little guy was still on homemade baby food, and they're great!


----------



## DapperDan (Aug 24, 2015)

I was at Bed Bath and Beyond last night and my wife an I came across some cube shaped ice cube trays that are silicon and we were saying they would be great for bath bomb cubes.


----------

